# Time: Does it Exist?



## Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

The very second that you stumbled upon this post, to the thoughts going through your neurons in your brain while reading these words and thinking about your possible replies; does it exist?

When I look at this question I think to myself...how long the present moment is. I just come to the conclusion that the present moment is so fast that you cannot calculate it. The present moment is an indefinitely small amount of time. So small that I can say it is infinitely small, thus cannot exist. If the present moment does not exist then that makes it impossible for a past to exist, or a future. 

We are told that most of the matter that surrounds us is mostly empty space, and with this realization, I could not agree more. I don't need a microscope to realize that we are mostly space, because I know that since time may not exist neither does the surrounding matter and space that we interact with. 

Change needs time to happen, the theory of time is needed for us to exist. If time does not exist, what does? (Insert Matrix Joke Here) If time is an illusion of the mind, then change is an illusion of matter.

Time is made by humans to make sense of the world, and to help us organize and work together. I see time as an illusion, just as we may be living in a black hole and there are other dimensions we cannot sense with our ill equipped human sensory system.

I made this when I was "Manic" tell me what you think.

http://imgur.com/a/J4dmU


----------



## scatwomb (Mar 3, 2012)

You should check out this book:


Also, there is some cool stuff written about the history of the standardization of time in the United States.

Some interesting stuff, in my opinion.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

scatwomb said:


> You should check out this book:
> 
> 
> Also, there is some cool stuff written about the history of the standardization of time in the United States.
> ...


Thanks man, that looks pretty awesome


----------

